# Sticky  Vaccines



## edelweiss

I posted this on FB but wanted to share it w/you all as I think (although an older study) it is scientific in scope, but totally readable---in regard to vaccines & how they can affect both short & long term health issues of our pups. 

http://www.petwelfarealliance.org/uploads/3/0/3/6/3036695/purdue_vaccination_studies.pdf

This is an article that one can print & take with when vets are visited who do not believe how seriously vaccines can impact the health of our babies.:thumbsup:
:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

I am so thankful, I now have a vet that gets it and we did titers last week and didn't need no nasty shots!


----------



## MalteseJane

That's a very good article. I saved it. Now I wonder if it is because of vaccination that Alex came down with thrombocetopenia.


----------



## sdubose

Sandi, will it be okay to forward this to my vet?


----------



## mysugarbears

Thank you Sandi...I saved it so I can read later. Thankfully my vet doesn't push me as she knows how I feel.


----------



## edelweiss

sdubose said:


> Sandi, will it be okay to forward this to my vet?


Please do!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

MalteseJane said:


> That's a very good article. I saved it. Now I wonder if it is because of vaccination that Alex came down with.


Some dogs do develop thrombocetopenia. Lisi's platelets were only 73 when she was diagnosed w. vasculitis back in late June/early July. If they had dropped to 50 the vet would have had to do a transfusion. Her latest blood work was finally good---that is from last week. I don't expect it to stay that way since she has been all over the map since her situation, but I will take if for now.:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh

Thank you for sharing this - I've made it a sticky.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Sandi, that's very interesting, I'm going to copy it and give it to my vet
I miss you girlfriend


----------



## Trisha

Great info & thank you for sharing!! I was just at my Vet today picking up some toothpaste she recommends and because of Mags recent experience with doing Titers testing I inquired about it. And Yes, they will do it when Maggie comes up for her next vaccinations in May. She is only 8 months, so I'm hoping being pro-active will help with her long term health.


----------



## edelweiss

maggieh said:


> Thank you for sharing this - I've made it a sticky.


Great Maggie. . . thank you.
After Lisi's situation I am vigilant to help others before something happens one would regret. Unfortunately for many, esp. overseas, titering isn't always available & laws are strictly enforced. 
Articles of a scholarly nature should/could be shared w/vets who discredit our experiences and play the "how could you possibly believe such nonsense" card. I thought this one worthy of a share. :wub:


----------



## Finn

Yep, this is what I'm looking for. Thanks for sharing it to us!


----------



## edelweiss

You are very welcome!


----------

